
Introducing Ansible Container - gergnz
https://www.ansible.com/ansible-container
======
gnur
It does have some appeal to use playbooks I have lying around anyway to build
containers.

But I also notice that in an immutable world, where containers are built once
and new builds are started from scratch, the main appeal of Ansible (and other
configuration management tools) is in their idempotence, which has literally
no value when you build everything from scratch every time.

If you provision a cluster of servers and expect that they will be updated
regularly (like updating the installed version of openssl) it makes sense to
use something like Ansible to make the results predictable.

But when you are building containers, a simple shell script will also have the
same result every time.

~~~
michaelmior
But didn't you hear? You've been struggling with Bash scripts and learning
Ansible is way easier!

> Ansible Container represents an end to the command && command && command
> (and so on) syntax you’ve been struggling with to build containers.

